
Ask HN: How to estimate financial health of new company before joining? - notajobhopper
My first job was at a startup 15 years ago (&lt;30 people). I was employee number #1 and knew the co-founders pretty well. Because of that, I either had access to financial information other employees didn&#x27;t have or I could tell if something was going wrong.<p>Since then I have been working for larger companies and never had to worry if they were going bankrupt. I survived layoffs and other cost cutting measures without much stress.<p>Fast forward to today, I&#x27;m thinking about getting a job at a startup again. It seems &quot;startups&quot; now can have 200-300 employees and be only 1-2 years old. I get a bit scared because they could be burning money fast and I&#x27;d be out of a job.<p>What signs would you look for to determine the startup you&#x27;re considering joining isn&#x27;t in financial trouble?
======
hobonumber1
Ask them the following in their interview:

\- how much runway they have? \- how much have they raised so far? \- what is
the attrition rate?

That should give you a decent picture of the health of the company.

